# My Journal of Fat Loss and Healthy Eating



## byukid (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay, some stats:

as of last Thursday:

Height: 6'1"
Weight: 304
Cal/ day: 3500 (at least, with terrible eating habits)


Since then I've been eating at about 1700 cal/day from an 18 day plan in the Wall Street Journal that my mom has put the family on. I do about 40 minutes on the treadmill and play some basketball Mon-Fri and play Ultimate Frisbee on Saturday.

My goal weight is 220, which I want to hit by the end of the year. At the end of January I'm going on a mission trip for two years and I'll be riding a bike every day or walking. If I do hit 220, I'll be extremely happy.

My purpose for all of this? To get to a weight where I can bulk up for a job as a defensive lineman on BYU's Football team.

Critiques/ suggestions appreciated. Especially for limited budget eating, as that is what I'll have on the mission.


----------



## byukid (Jan 16, 2008)

Man, so this surgery is still killer. I get to have a very small bit of food though, thanks to my mom. The antibiotic I'm using has some serious effects on my stomach. 

The best news is I'm drinking about 7L of water per day to help with recovery. 

My main concern is the muscle loss, but it doesn't trouble me that much because I know I'm going to lose plenty of weight, and it's easy for me to gain muscle, always has been. In two months I put on 35 pounds of muscle in two months by switching to a high protein/low fat diet and working out 4 times a week.

I guess the only tip i would ask for is good snack type things- I eat peanuts or string cheese and triscuits right now, but I'm trying to find something really good that my mom knows is healthy that I can grab one of, or a handful of.


----------

